# Ambialet Tunnel



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Will be following the Tarn and planning to visit here but on Google that tunnel looks very low, has anyone been through it with a 3m MH ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

youtube vids might help

The sign says 1.8m wide, at a guess I'd say it was 4m + at least high, but not confirmed by a sign.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks, that wasn't the one- but I found it , much bigger than it looks.
No worries then.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Gretch
How wides yer van?


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

we drove the length of the gorges du tarn in our previous arto without problem.

just have to watch out for the overhanging bits.

Jon


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jonegood said:


> we drove the length of the gorges du tarn in our previous arto without problem.
> 
> just have to watch out for the overhanging bits.
> 
> Jon


I dont remember any tunnels on the Gorges du Tarn but of course that doesn't mean there weren't any! 

I think the overhangs east to west are worse than west to east.

Looks worse than it was.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Barry,

So as no-one is scared off, if that road is where I think it is, then I think you can confirm it's one way.

You can see the opposite 'carriageway' on the left of your picture. Same as you, I can't remember a tunnel.

Great driving road, just don't get distracted by the rock climbers!

Roger


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

pomme1 said:


> Barry,
> 
> So as no-one is scared off, if that road is where I think it is, then I think you can confirm it's one way.
> 
> ...


Yes of course I should have pointed out that its one way. I have been through all the major gorges in France and none of them are a problem to a euro van motorhome. Ours is typical size with a dome on top and depsite the scary photo there was plenty of room.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks again , yes I've researched all your posts about going down/up the Gorge, OK with that , but it was the other side of the A75 I was asking about, after Les Vignes , Millau etc the plan is to head west for a bit and follow the river for a while.
never measured the van but I would say it's at least 7' , and 8' with the mirrors.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> Thanks again , yes I've researched all your posts about going down/up the Gorge, OK with that , but it was the other side of the A75 I was asking about, after Les Vignes , Millau etc the plan is to head west for a bit and follow the river for a while.
> never measured the van but I would say it's at least 7' , and 8' with the mirrors.


They are all pretty much the same width and in my experience you are unlilely to find anything that will restrict you. I went over a bridge once with a 2.6 metre width restriction once and that was a bit tight but never found anything else to cause concern apart from roads that got so narrow that our wheels were on the grass on both sides!


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

No tunnels in the Gorge du tarn - What?- I've counted at least six on the D907 between Malene and Sainte Enimie, am I planning a bad route here, which would you suggest.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Gretchibald said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks again , yes I've researched all your posts about going down/up the Gorge, OK with that , but it was the other side of the A75 I was asking about, after Les Vignes , Millau etc the plan is to head west for a bit and follow the river for a while.
> ...


I like it when it gets like that, tightens up the old Sphincter don't it, but all part of the adventure.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Gretchibald - I've counted at least six on the D907 between Malene and Sainte Enimie,

Don't panic Mr Mainwaring!

And don't forget to wave when you meet a Motorhome coming in the opposite direction.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Looks like Barry and I must have had our eyes closed!!

Roger


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes, we have with our first over cab Hymer  
I had to take my sunglasses off as there was no room for error.
 
The width was a little worrying as you need to be very careful no to catch the top corners. Luckily, nothing came the other way  
We also stayed a few nights there right down by the river opposite the electric building. A nice spot!
The tunnel I am referring to, was going west away from the village and it was quite a few hundred metres long

My old map is showing it as the D172
Ambialet to Albi via St Juery


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Grath- Thanks, I might not be as lucky as you and meet a bad driver coming the other way so think I'll chicken out on this one, camp nearby and explore on the scooter.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> Grath- Thanks, I might not be as lucky as you and meet a bad driver coming the other way so think I'll chicken out on this one, camp nearby and explore on the scooter.


Hi Gretchibald.
Good decision, I think!
I must admit, I was sweating a little and I very much doubt that I would have been able to get past another larger oncoming vehicle and even a car would have been tight, and it was so dark after entering from bright sunshine.
I doubt, by choice, I would do it again as with the tunnel roof curvature, I would have been afraid of catching the top corner, had I needed to tuck in tight


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bok Bok Bok


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Bok Bok Bok


I don't understand :wink:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> Will be following the Tarn and planning to visit here but on Google that tunnel looks very low, has anyone been through it with a 3m MH ?


Incidentally, the tunnel by the lake, to enter Ambialet, is OK and no problem at all  there are traffic lights at the end and a T junction with a main road, although this is still a small lane :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Grath said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Bok Bok Bok
> ...


Bok Bok Bok is the noise made by a Chicken   :wink: :wink:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Kev_n_Liz said:
> ...


Kev, it's a shame if it comes over that way, but irrespective of that, I went through it, and as an experienced HGV driver who has many times needed to lower the air suspension to get under bridges, I must admit, it was not a very pleasant experience.
I was concerned what would happen, should a van size vehicle approach from the opposite direction. 
In my 10 years of M/Hing, it was in my top two of possible worst situations  The tunnel I am talking about was from memory was very dark and quite long, probably something like 500 metre or more, although it seemed much longer  
I certainly won't be rushing to go through it again  
I would much rather be a happy little clucking chicken,  than a chest thudding bear with a smashed up pride and joy  
I am not sure if this was the tunnel talked about, as the one you go through alongside the lake entering from Millau is no problem.
Incidentally, the van we had at the time, was a good few inches over 3 metre

3 metre = 9 ft 9 3/4 inches
Our van was about 10 ft 2 inches


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Not offended. Have been an HGV I driver myself for a while and have driven car transporters so probably more aware of height and overhanging branches than others. Van is also 10ft high because of the AC Unit. Last year got caught out when rounded a bend into a half broken branch hanging down, it hit the AC Unit , luckily this is wedge shaped so it bounced the branch over the Sat Nav dish and other things on the roof.
That is an awesome tunnel but there are at least 4 others on that road, some narrower with no overhead lights-- I won't be messing with any of them.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Grath said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Grath said:
> ...


I suppose you've never called anyone a chicken in jest when they said they were frightened to do something, that's all I did, you can say it to me whenever it suits you if I say I was worried about doing something, and I take it in jest too.

In fact I said it about myself this morning

Absolutely no offence intended, read the rest of the post linked, quite the opposite.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Kev_n_Liz said:
> ...


Kevin, I did not take any offence (or gate) :lol: 
I was just explaining,

This is the trouble with text, people read them differently!
To be honest, I was not sure, if you meant it for Gretchibald or I, but I just explained my view!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Grath said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Grath said:
> ...


Good glad no offence, I just felt from the start of the post it might be that way, it's not often I offend anyone, but I make sure there's no mistake when I do. :wink: :wink:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Kev_n_Liz said:
> ...


Good, we got that sorted, like you Kev, had I been offended,(or gated) there would have been no ambiguity in my reply  
I have a big mouth and have to say what i think :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Grath said:


> I have a big mouth and have to say what i think :lol:


My long lost brother then  welcome home lad.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There are some scary tunnels going up to Sauris in the Dolomites in Italy. The one in the link goes on forever and is 3 metres height clearance and its not one way! Pitch black in places.

http://goo.gl/maps/PoI7k

The one in the photo had lights on it but you could get a van through it just if you closed your eyes and said a few prayers. Worth doing though. Its stunning up there.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> There are some scary tunnels going up to Sauris in the Dolomites in Italy. The one in the link goes on forever and is 3 metres height clearance and its not one way! Pitch black in places.
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/PoI7k
> 
> The one in the photo had lights on it but you could get a van through it just if you closed your eyes and said a few prayers. Worth doing though. Its stunning up there.


It makes you wonder how they get deliveries of building materials and other big stuff up there.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Delivery vehicles-- was wondering myself, all detours are an awful lot longer and the roads are still only the width of a lorry, twisty with unkempt hedges , overhanging tress etc.

Barryd-- are you seriously saying you took your van through that tunnel in your photo ?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

A few years ago, I had the displeasure of having to deliver some over height trailers to Birmingham, unfortunately, they were made for artic tractors with small wheels. The trailers measured 16 ft 10 inches on an ordinary tractor unit and according to the convoy exceptional people the bridge at Hilton Park is 16 ft 6 inches  
So, I had to go down the old roads and make detours in Wolverhampton to avoid railway bridges  Down little streets with terraced houses on each side.
Then I came to the Birmingham/Wolverhampton New Road which is a dual carriageway  
The only trouble was, that there were lots of low tree's coming over the first carriageway  
These double deck trailers had a solar panel fitted to the roof, right at the front
Well, you can guess what happened  The trailer was OK, but the solar panel got damaged  
After a few trips, I knew where every tree was situated, but the car drivers were not too impressed, when I was running in the outside lane :lol: 
As a guide, most double deck trailers that you see on the roads are 16 feet in height.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It makes you wonder how they get deliveries of building materials and other big stuff up there.


I work on the wheelie bid theory. If you can see wheelie bins then they must get a bin waggon up there so it should be ok. Some of the places you see builders waggons, cement mixers and bin vans abroad never ceases to amaze me.



Gretchibald said:


> Barryd-- are you seriously saying you took your van through that tunnel in your photo ?


Yep. Looks worse than it was and it wasn't more than 100 yards long but it was tight.

The one in the link was worse as it was so bloody long and steep. Maybe a mile or so from memory. If we had met a bin waggon somebody would have been reversing. The worst thing about some of the small and long Alpine tunnels though is the lighting. Not so bad in the van but the lights on the scooter are just hopeless. You go from blinding sunlight to darkness and cant see a thing.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Sauris- jealous now , looks like I won't get to see a lot of these beautiful places , not in this van anyway. Thank goodness for Google Maps and of course the tips from experienced members on here.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> Sauris- jealous now , looks like I won't get to see a lot of these beautiful places , not in this van anyway. Thank goodness for Google Maps and of course the tips from experienced members on here.


I think you would get up there. You don't need to go through the little tunnel. We "Choose" to go through that one trying to get to a wild spot.

I reckon unless your driving a huge RV you should be ok.

Superb Sosta at Sauris next to (and I think run by) a smoked ham and smoked products place. EHU and a hot shower. Free!

Sorry off topic!


----------

